# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  Prsentation de Thomas

## Thomas75010

Bonjour  tous,

Trs heureux de rejoindre ce forum. Je suis un jeune data manager en base de donnes cliniques et donc j'utilise assez rgulirement la programmation SAS.

Votre forum m'a beaucoup aid jusqu' prsent grce aux rponses des diffrents membres du forum  :;): 

Merci  tous!!

----------


## f-leb

Bienvenue Thomas  :;):

----------

